# General Site Information > Q & A >  our new server

## Gary R

just to let you all know.....we have now moved servers, sorry if anyone was locked out today for a couple of hours, but i had to close it well i moved us over....and i think you will all notice a big diffance in speed now  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## Kirsty

Thanks for all your hardwork and effort, 

You have done well.....  :timobeer:  can that be changed to give gary beer  :Wink: 

well done.

----------


## bmw

yes its a 100 times better, and i can read all the new posts.

----------


## Anne

Well done Gary... its certainly speeded up the forum  :Smile:

----------

